# Back in the US with all my boys and I am so EXCITED! +pics



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

I flew back to see the boys & boyfriend about a week ago and I am literally so excited for Halloween. I have already gone to the trusty Joann store to pick out fabrics for new spooky themed liners and hammocks. We got some orange with bat prints, green with cats and some plain black and Halloween orange fleece for the liners. I am beyond excited to start making things for the boys again. We have so many cage decorations too, it is going to be a blast this year. ;D

In other news, Finn is still being an extreme hoarder. We lifted up one half of his pigloo and found this:


























*rolls eyes* He is just so cute, look at that guilty face.

What are your plans for Halloween?


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

He's such a cutie! It looks like he's smiling in the second picture :3


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

He is such a little trouble maker sometimes! But the face... I cannot stay annoyed at him for very long. *Nom nom nom*


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Ooh he's adorable! Caught in the act!


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

I just got 2 halloween hammocks that I ordered from StarBrux on Etsy (how cute is that name?!) and I stopped by Joanns yesterday to get halloween fleece and they didn't have any! I asked 2 employees and they both told me that they dont have any halloween prints, I was so disappointed!!!! Settled for black and orange. I did stop by the dollar store and got a bunch of decorations and spooky hidey things!


----------



## CleverRat (Mar 9, 2014)

I bought some Halloween cotton and black fleece. So far I've made a Halloween cube and I kinda failed at making a web flat  I plan to make a cuddle cup for the first time so we'll see how that works out...


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Aaw I wish Halloween was a big thing over here!


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

I know! I feel your pain Kitterpuss. Another reason why I am so glad to be spending Halloween here this year. We are lucky if we even get kids at our door in London. 

CleverRat, that sounds great! I love cuddle cups. I wanted to have a try at making a pumpkin house this year - out of fleece, not a real pumpkin! ;D

PaigeRose, you are right. That is an adorable name.  Yeah, our Joann store had maybe 3 Halloween fleece prints - witches, candy corn and one other. But they had a BUNCH of cotton and flannel prints. It was very hard to choose! I eventually settled for single colour fleeces in Autumn/Halloween shades for liners/hammock linings and fun cotton prints for hammocks. Their Halloween prints were like 40-50% off so it came out to about $4 per yard - not too bad! I am about to cut it all up and start sewing.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

I didn't think to look at non-fleece! Maybe I'll stop back over today. They're adorable!


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Yeah, hopefully the sale is still on. In my store, the Halloween stuff was in its own section so it was pretty easy to navigate. They are having a Columbus day sale where their Halloween decor is 60% off but not sure about the fabrics. Worth checking out if there is one close to you for sure. We got some insanely cute Halloween stuff at Michaels too for super cheap - ceramic bowls and plates for like $2 each, little witches hats that we plan on using for a ratty photo shoot, and Halloween buckets for a buck each. Might just post what we got here in a bundle and where people can find it because we definitely got some good deals.


----------

